# Most disgusting thing ever?



## celtic_crippler (Sep 29, 2008)

I can not fathom how an individual could live in these conditions....

BTW, you'll notice there is a cat box in some of the pix....they believe there are cats in this apartment...even though they have not found them! They may be dead. 

Just plain nasty and quite horrific: http://www.houston-imports.com/dirty/dirty.html


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 29, 2008)

Believe it or not.... I've seen worse. 


No, seriously I've seen worse than that.


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 29, 2008)

Makes me wonder what the person living there looks like.. or did he just rot away?

Anyway I suddenly feel better about not having changed my bedsheet in some days....


----------



## girlbug2 (Sep 29, 2008)

Imagine how it must smell in there!


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 29, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Believe it or not.... I've seen worse.
> 
> 
> No, seriously I've seen worse than that.


It's definitely on the list for the worst I've seen...  But I've seen some horders's houses that were pretty bad.

And, scarier, a house with several kids that we could barely move in; the trash and filth was mind-boggling.  Or the apartment where we were afraid to touch the walls because of the roaches and other bugs...  And another where the guys sleeping in the room apparently passed their time by killing the roaches/bugs on the walls -- and leaving them there.  That wall looked kind of stuccoed...

In this case -- I gotta ask where the neighbors were?  The reek would have been memorable, and had to permeate the surrounding units.  Clean-up is going to be extensive, difficult, and may well require replacing the drywall and subfloor...


----------



## bostonbomber (Sep 29, 2008)

I love the picture of the ironing board and iron ready to go:  even when you live like that, you gotta look clean and pressed before leaving the house!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 29, 2008)

Gawd. :barf:


----------



## Drac (Sep 29, 2008)

I took a report once in a house like that when I was an *FTO..I thought the rookie was gonna puke when a roach crawled across the toe of his boot...


(* Field Training Officer)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 29, 2008)

http://www.buffalonews.com/cityregion/story/425044.html

There've been at least 5 other stories just in WNY about similar. 1 a few doors down from my sister.  Seems theres more and more of these stories turning up the last few years.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 29, 2008)

You know that is a pretty bad one.  However, I can remember way back in the day going through what I call the "*Troll House*" because the renter looked like a troll and lived that way too.  The "Troll House" was the residence of what I would call a deranged man who had two kid's with him.  Literally the floor was covered with trash so that you could not see the carpeting or tile.  The smell was utterly horrendous, the kitchen was so filthy that it smelled so bad you wanted to vomit right there and do not even ask about the bathrooms or bedrooms. (simply vile)  Those were the clean areas as the "troll" mostly lived down stairs in the basement where it really got dirty.  I cannot begin to describe it but let's just say the toilet was anywhere and so was trash and bugs of all kinds.  It literally was right out of a nightmare. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I simply could not wait to shower and my clothe went immediately into the washing machine and the car immediately cleaned as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I do not know how anyone can live like that! *


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 29, 2008)

I remember a few cases where I walked out of the house, and just pretty much doused myself in hand sanitizer...

One or two where I went back to the station and put on my spare uniform...

There was one where it was kind of wild... Bunch of adult kids living off of mom, including one with some serious OCD or some other mental disorder (wouldn't throw a newspaper away, had several video recorders taping everything on tv in case he missed something...  and more issues that I won't share on a family forum...).  Mom's room was spotless.  The rest of the house?  There was literally ONE path through from the door to each place.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 29, 2008)

Helped a former landlord of mine evict a tenant once that had allowed the place to get so bad that it got condemned.  Looked worse than the one in the initial post of this thread.  The outside of the house looked just as bad as the inside.  There were no paths from any of the doors.  Things would just get trampled down.  I asked the landlord how the hell he could own a house and let a tenant trash it like that.  His answer was that the guy never called to complain, mailed his rent check and was never late.  Truth be known the LL was something of a slum lord.  It was pretty much up to each of his tenants to take care of anything that broke.  I lived in one of his houses for about 6 months and left.  Gotta wonder what mental problems someone living like that are suffering from.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, and I thought my place with three bachelors living in it was bad...

Haha.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Sep 29, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> http://www.buffalonews.com/cityregion/story/425044.html
> 
> There've been at least 5 other stories just in WNY about similar. 1 a few doors down from my sister. Seems theres more and more of these stories turning up the last few years.


 
You think that says something about people's values these days?


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 29, 2008)

celtic_crippler said:


> You think that says something about people's values these days?


It says... a lot. Unfortunately. :disgust:


----------



## KenpoGirl75 (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow....it baffles me to understand how one could afford all that take-out and cartons upon cartons of cigarettes, but one could not afford trash bags?!?!


----------



## grydth (Sep 29, 2008)

There's one from outside Oswego NY that was far worse. Dozens of cats, trash and  excrement piled on the floor. An 11 year old girl was murdered in there a few weeks back. 

No arrests made - and sorry, LEO's here - but the police actually said, "There's no reason to worry." 

:BSmeter:


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 29, 2008)

I have seen places as well that if you just saw the picture you would think that it is somehwhere across the globe in a third world country.

That place looked it was cluttered beyond belief, but I have seen places where the occupants just did their business in the corner of the room and NONE of the garbage was taken out.


----------



## Nolerama (Sep 29, 2008)

That's like the house I lived in when I was in college- only on steroids.

That's what happens when friends let friends play World of Warcraft.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 29, 2008)

bostonbomber said:


> I love the picture of the ironing board and iron ready to go:  even when you live like that, you gotta look clean and pressed before leaving the house!



Ya know, I thought the same exact thing. :lol:

That is truly disgusting. I can't imagine how anyone could live in such filth.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 29, 2008)

Ever look at something and start leaning towards the "no" box on that "Is society worth savng" question?


----------



## grydth (Sep 29, 2008)

When I was a military prosecutor during the Cold War, it sometimes seemed that every time you thought you'd seen the height of violence and depravity, some monster would turn up and commit something worse.

But you'd have to take a step back and realize the serial killers and racists are not the norm, indeed not even a large minority. If you pull back and get some background you see the numbers of honest and good people far outnumber the truly evil ones.

Once as court calendars were ending for the day, a judge who's a good friend was complaining about a loud and stupid person who'd disrupted his court and ruined his entire day. I asked how many people came before him that day and he said about 36. I asked who else was a troublemaker and he said none, several were actually grateful - one came up to shake his hand - it was great helping some others who needed justice..... and he then realized that most of his day was fine, giving justice to worthy people. Think about that next time you're ready to turn out the lights on the USA.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 29, 2008)

grydth said:


> When I was a military prosecutor during the Cold War, it sometimes seemed that every time you thought you'd seen the height of violence and depravity, some monster would turn up and commit something worse.
> 
> But you'd have to take a step back and realize the serial killers and racists are not the norm, indeed not even a large minority. If you pull back and get some background you see the numbers of honest and good people far outnumber the truly evil ones.
> 
> Once as court calendars were ending for the day, a judge who's a good friend was complaining about a loud and stupid person who'd disrupted his court and ruined his entire day. I asked how many people came before him that day and he said about 36. I asked who else was a troublemaker and he said none, several were actually grateful - one came up to shake his hand - it was great helping some others who needed justice..... and he then realized that most of his day was fine, giving justice to worthy people. Think about that next time you're ready to turn out the lights on the USA.


Great tip on how to handle this...

Even for those of us who don't end up with a balance like that -- it's the exceptions that we look to when we need to keep going.  Like the day a little boy of about 4 or 5 walked up to me and told me that I was his friend, "because police men are our friends."


----------



## Imua Kuntao (Sep 30, 2008)

The majority of these cases come from people who do have a clinical mental problems (clinically depressed sometimes with psychosis) or something along those lines. It just isnt normal. I have seen homes where they have the legal limit of dogs inside the house, they smell awful. The legal limit here is 8 dogs. I haven't kept up with all laws, I think they should be outside.


----------



## Drac (Sep 30, 2008)

celtic_crippler said:


> You think that says something about people's values these days?


 
It says something, I don't know what..In the driveway of most of the nasty houses I have been too there was a *BRAND NEW* Caddy, Lexus or Lincoln...


----------

